# Wo ist der Fehler?



## Lavorita (24. Mrz 2012)

Hey Leute ,

ich habe dieses Semester Java belegt und versuche mich gerade an unseren Übungsaufgaben. 
Erstmal die Aufgabenstellung:

Erweitern Sie das Programm aus der ersten Übung in folgender Weise:
·  Verändern Sie das Programm so, daß Sie beim nächsten Start eine beliebige Anzahl von 
   Kommando-Zeilen-Parameter (Zeichenketten) übergeben können.
·  Die übergebenen Parameter sollen unter Angabe ihrer Position (d.i. ihrer Nummer) ausgegeben      werden.

Das Programm aus der ersten Übung war:


```
class HelloJava 
{
     public static void main (String[] args) {
     System.out.println ("Hello JAVA");
}
}
```

Typisches Anfängerprogramm halt^^.

Meine Lösung für die aktuelle Aufgabenstellung ist bisher:


```
public class HelloJava 
{
	public static void main (String[] args) 
	{
		for (int i=0; i<args.length; i++)
		System.out.println ("Position: "+i+" " +args[i]);
	}
}
```

Ich bin noch blutiger Anfänger, aber: Sollte Eclipse da nicht irgendwas ausgeben,wenn ich auf "Run" klicke?^^ Zumindest irgendeine Fehlermeldung oder eben das Programm aber es tut sich absolut gar nix! Oder soll es auch einfach gar nix machen? Ich kenne bisher nur C++, da passiert ja eigentlich immer was,wenn man das Programm ausführt,daher bin ich gerade etwas verwirrt.


----------



## Final_Striker (24. Mrz 2012)

> Sollte Eclipse da nicht irgendwas ausgeben,wenn ich auf "Run" klicke?



"Die übergebenen Parameter sollen unter Angabe ihrer Position (d.i. ihrer Nummer) ausgegeben      werden."

Fällt dir was auf, wenn du diesen Teil der Aufgabenstellung liest?


----------



## Fab1 (24. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,


hast du in Eclipse denn einen Parameter übergeben?

Das könntest du so machen: Drück auf Run --> Run Configuration und dann auf arguments hier gibst du zum beispiel "Otto Hans" ein.

Dann bekommt man folgende Ausgabe: 

```
Position: 0 Otto
Position: 1 Hans
```


----------



## Lavorita (24. Mrz 2012)

Fab1 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> hast du in Eclipse denn einen Parameter übergeben?
> ...




Gut zu wissen,nein hab ich nicht. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## HimBromBeere (25. Mrz 2012)

> Ich kenne bisher nur C++, da passiert ja eigentlich immer was,wenn man das Programm ausführt,daher bin ich gerade etwas verwirrt.


Hab zwar lange kein C++ mehr in der Hand gehabt, aber eigtl. sollte auch dort "absolut gar nichts" passieren, jedenfalls nichts Sichtbares.


----------

